# Lemon Shark Crystal 7/17/10



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

Thought you guys might enjoy this. My buddy caught this one, after a screaming run the fish came in pretty green and after the calm picture he was moving her to take another picture and she went crazy. He fell down and the shark was right in his lap dogs running ,girls running and screaming. I don't know how I caught the pic. Fortunately no one was hurt but the shark and my buddy both decided they didn't want any more of each other. The shark was around 5-6' really pretty fish,caught on cut mullet,except for a couple more runs and lots of gafftop this was the fish of the day.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. Never trust a lemon,they're sneaky. Most of all.........STAY ON YOUR FEET.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

great catch,


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

nice catch, that 2nd pic is a classic! thats gotta make a nice demotivational poster


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow nice catch..though you should of kept it. That is one of the best tasting sharks around bar none. Finer restaurants serve them with rice pilaf or what have you. Nice catch and good pic's. Next time keep it and see how really good their meat taste's. :cheers:


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

That picture is classic! Look at the guys face... too funny.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Great picture, and no do not eat it. Only one good eating shark to me and that is a Mako. Mako has a bladder and p,s like we do. Sharks like the one listed here pass urine threw the body tissue. Thats why they have that smell. I once asked a guy if I could pis on his shark, he was startled, and I told him about sharks.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Congrats! Nice lemon. Good pics. And they taste worse than ****.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Lemon Shark is edible.*

Mako's are good so are many species... especially the Lemon Shark on the east coast is the bomb Good broiled grilled or fried,served with fluffy rice pilaf and hush puppies. http://www.floridasportsman.com/sportfish/sharks/lemon_shark_notes/


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice CPR .. Them charks like dogs too.. Stay safe...


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

​


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

SWEET LEMONADE


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

REELING 65 said:


> Mako's are good so are many species... especially the Lemon Shark on the east coast is the bomb Good broiled grilled or fried,served with fluffy rice pilaf and hush puppies. http://www.floridasportsman.com/sportfish/sharks/lemon_shark_notes/


They eat mullet in Florida too. Doesn't mean it's good or that I want to try it.


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

Dog appears to be sayin something to the fallen...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Awesome pic.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Check out the look on the dog's face. He probably bit the shark's tail while no one was paying attention. 

Cool catch.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*sweet*

Nice catch!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

AWESOME SECOND PIC! lol!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bozo said:


> They eat mullet in Florida too. Doesn't mean it's good or that I want to try it.


Have you ever had the mullet in Florida? It is quite tasty..big buss over there. If you are at a seafood restaurant in Florida..order it and you will be surprised. Also Bonnet heads are awesome as well as spinners and Black tips. There are decent tasting shark's. Just bleed and clean well and Boom!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

REELING 65 said:


> Have you ever had the mullet in Florida?


I catch a lot of flack for it and I'm sure I'll get some here, but the mullet here are every bit as good. If I have horse mullet left over from shark fishing, I take them home and fillet them. Saut


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Dang, I thought for a moment, you were trolling with little brother!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I catch a lot of flack for it and I'm sure I'll get some here, but the mullet here are every bit as good. If I have horse mullet left over from shark fishing, I take them home and fillet them. Saut


For some reason it cut me off. Saute em in butter or olive oil with a little salt and pepper. It is amazing.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

nice!!! catch


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

REELING 65 said:


> Have you ever had the mullet in Florida? It is quite tasty..big buss over there. If you are at a seafood restaurant in Florida..order it and you will be surprised. Also Bonnet heads are awesome as well as spinners and Black tips. There are decent tasting shark's. Just bleed and clean well and Boom!


 Dogs are a delacacy over in China and Korea also. If your ever over there, try it, its in all the restaurants. In Malaysia- bird nest full of baby bird poop are considered the bomb. Thialand also. If your ever over there, its in all the restaurants.
Honestly, I cannot think of any fish that can possibly taste worse than a bull shark or a lemon shark. I have lots of friends that eat blacktip and spinners, but bulls, lemons, and sharpnose are considered inedible by most shark eaters. They taste just like a piece of hardhead marinated for 2 days in buffaloe urine. And that is no exageration. Try it if you do not believe me. And thats if you take care of it quick.
Blacktip is pretty tasty but I dont eat it anymore. I prefer whiting to most any surf caught fish.


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

*trolling with little brother*

"Dang, I thought for a moment, you were trolling with little brother"

I knew you guys would have some fun with this......that's frikkin funny!


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

.......The dog was sayin "Get up Jacka$$ there's a shark fixin to bite your crotch". Smart Dog!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Capt.Buzz said:


> .......The dog was sayin "Get up Jacka$$ there's a shark fixin to bite your crotch". Smart Dog!


lmao....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Capt.Buzz said:


> .......The dog was sayin "Get up Jacka$$ there's a shark fixin to bite your crotch". Smart Dog!


OMG! Gave me a good laugh!

Great post and pictures. Most people would not have been able to capture all that; you really into photography?


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*That definetly started my day off with a good laugh Tooooo funny*
*Thanks for sharing *


----------

